# Job in Leon Gto.



## Michal-PL (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi.
Im new to this forum. Im Polish citizen married to Mexican. We are living in Polnad. We would like to move to Mexico, to Leon, Guanajuato. Can someone please advice me if I have some rights as a husband of Mexican. We got married in Mexico. 
I heard that if I want to get work permit, first I will need job offer. Where can I find ofertas de empleo para extranjeros? I speak Polish, English and Spanish. 
Thanks for help.

Michal.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will need to obtain a visa as the spouse of a Mexican national. That may be done at your nearest Mexican Embassy or Consulate. They will also be able to answer many of your questions on the requirements to maintain the visa, employment, etc.


----------

